# Thinking of starting jiu jitsu



## Kickboxer101 (May 5, 2016)

So my entire martial arts life has been stand up fighting. Which I love and will always be my main style. But I have been thinking about doing a bit of ground work I don't expect to be an expert but never hurts to see what it's like. I'm currently staying in jersey Channel Islands and there's a couple places. The best one I think is a Gracie barra school it trains every day in gi and no gi classes and has mma classes. It seems like a good club and it was bellator light heavyweight champion liam mcgearys first ever gym when he lived on the island before moving to America mcgeary fought at a few jersey events as well. So it has solid credentials but yeah I'll have to think on it


----------



## MI_martialist (May 5, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, what makes jiu jitsu a "ground work" thing?  What stand up fighting do you do?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 5, 2016)

Give it a shot - it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 5, 2016)

MI_martialist said:


> Just out of curiosity, what makes jiu jitsu a "ground work" thing?


I'm assuming he means BJJ and not some other form of jujutsu.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (May 5, 2016)

MI_martialist said:


> Just out of What stand up fighting do you do?



You should probably take a look at my username for that answer lol


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (May 5, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> So my entire martial arts life has been stand up fighting. Which I love and will always be my main style. But I have been thinking about doing a bit of ground work I don't expect to be an expert but never hurts to see what it's like. I'm currently staying in jersey Channel Islands and there's a couple places. The best one I think is a Gracie barra school it trains every day in gi and no gi classes and has mma classes. It seems like a good club and it was bellator light heavyweight champion liam mcgearys first ever gym when he lived on the island before moving to America mcgeary fought at a few jersey events as well. So it has solid credentials but yeah I'll have to think on it


After doing standup martial arts for many years I also got interested in grappling.  I really found learning about ground fighting to be very enjoyable.


----------



## KangTsai (May 5, 2016)

I recommend strongly. Jujitsu's more of a psychological fight - You can always get lucky with a strike and knock someone out. But in jujitsu, the end result is to force respect out of your opponent, whether that be expressed by tapping out or screaming and begging for you to let go of them. You can usually get over a punch, because everyone knows how to hit somebody. But when you get taken down, tied into a pretzel and rolled and thrown around to the grappler's will, it feels like inescapable torture: you don't know what to do, and the things you how to do aren't working. That's the effect of jujitsu.


----------



## Tez3 (May 6, 2016)

It's a good second martial art as it won't conflict with your stand up instruction, it's good fun too though I'm not sure I'd go quite as far as KangTsai lol.


----------



## Buka (May 6, 2016)

You're going to love it.


----------

